#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  802.11ac segundo alguns colegas !!!!!!

## speedpc

Bom dia doutores, por causa do fim do ano estou tento mais tempo no momento e resolvi assistir alguns videos sobre o 802.11ac e comentarios, " mini-cursos " como no caso do nosso ilustre Zé Alves creio ele acertou em varios pontos mas como ele mesmo disse o conhecimento dele e limitado na área . O ponto principal que todos nos estamos correndo atrás seria "MAIS BANDA" no caso " *throughput* " em TCP real, creio eu que ele se equivocou um pouco em colocar os niveis de banda em throughput em niveis tao baixos, meus irmãos acho que o principio do equivoco foi quando disse:"*ele disse 80MB real em 40mhz"* meus irmaos vamos la quantos de nos em situaçoes criticas conseguimos 80MB em 20mhz na tecnologia 802.11N e "não 40 mhz" LOGICAMENTE que em radios com enlaces em 40mhz nao conseguirmos mais que 90MB reias nao seria por causa da tecnologia 802.11N E SIM POR MOTIVO DE BAIXA CAPACIDADE DE PROCESSAMENTO DOS RADIOS e logico RADIOS QUE DAO TX/RX Rate 300/300 em 40mhz MAS TEM PORTA /100 MEUS IRMAO LOGICAMENTE QUE NAO EXISTE MILAGRE, e temos exemplos que varios amigos que em 802.11N e radios com porta /1000 conseguiram em seus enlaces 120 a 150MB reais em tcp logicamente que os radios tem porta /1000 mas nao tem processamento entao quando chegam em velocidades acima de 110MB o processamento do radio ja esta em 100% entao nao da para trabalhar em tais velocidades . Creio que faltou foi dricriminar que ieee 802.11 sim pode fazer o que se promete mas com radios com capacidades de processamento superiores do que nos encontramos no momento no mercado entao o problema nao esta na TECNOLOGIA IEEE 802.11 e sim na baixa capacidade de processamento dos radios e portas /100, meus irmaos so para simplificar em termos simples 802.11N EM RADIOS COM baixa capacidadede processamento e porta /100 seria a mesma coisa de que se vc tivesse uma porta de 100cm e tentar passar um bloco de 300cm sobre a mesma, TEM COM? uma noçao basica de logica de fisica né ... 

Os niveis de throughput real em TCP na 802.11AC vao variar dependendo da area e niveis de interferencia entao creio eu que trabalhar em 80mhz nao sera necessario em situaçao alguma simplesmente pq os novos radios tem capacidade de processamento maior mas em velocidades acima de 350mb real ja vao dar 100% de processamento, e como disse antes em varios outros topicos trabalhar em AC para PTMP sera uma tarefa árdua e teremos que esquecer a metodologia aplicada em quase 90% dos provedores hj e começarmos a trabalhar em pequenas CELULAS de 300m a 1.5 km e somente; Creio eu que se fizermos este modelo de aplicação poderemos ter mais nivel de sinal e com isso um nivel de SNR melhor e asssim poderemos trabalhar em 40mhz e creio que em 40mhz cada setor terá por volta de 200MB a 250MB reias em tcp para se compartilhar e lembrando que o maior cosumidor de banda e terror de todo o provedor sao os servidores da google de VIDEOS e VIDEO STREAMING se podermos prover altas velocidades os Videos assistidos por nossos clientes tem uma taxa de ocupaçao de nossa rede muito menor do que em baixas velocidades lembrem disso entao a taxa de compartilhamento de megas de um provedor com altas velocidades como por ex. 10, 15, 20MB PODERAO CALCULAR SUA TAXA DE COMPARTILAHMENTO DE MEGAS PARA CIMA e nao para baixo e logico isso nao é um padrao tem provedores que tem mais sorte com cliente do que outros .

Sabemos que o padrao 802.11AC sera uma revoluçao para todos nos e creio que nos se soubermos trabalhar com a tecnologia poderemos ir longe e fazer frente com toda certeza as grandes teles com planos e velocidades mais altas e com isso poder prover um serviço de melhor qualidade para nossos clientes e sermos competitivos ao mesmo tempo e de forma alguma quis tirar a credibilidade de nosso colega ZÉ ALVES mais foi meu ponto de vista em termos de velocidades reais em *throughput* que é o proposito principal de nossa mudança para a nova tecnologia.

Eu fui um dos primeiros aqui no forum e no Brasil em começar a divulgar CPE em 802.11AC PARA LONG RANGE e já informava bem antes que os principais fabricantes e mostrei a aqui para os colegas que la fora ja existia CPE´S em AC disponiveis e ai bem depois foi que os principais fabrincantes começaram a produzi-las e por este motivo nao posso deixar que algum comentario possa desanimar os colegas sobre a nova e revolucioanria tecnologia 802.11AC .

----------


## Zucchi

Speed, entendo o seu ponto e o que você quis dizer mas vou criticar a tecnologia 802.11 novamente só para não perder o costume.

Antes que o pessoal fique bravo comigo vamos lá: Eu TAMBÉM uso equipamentos UBNT e Mikrotik sim e faz ANOS, porém, estou deixando de usar aos poucos e faço questão de dizer e explicar o por que. Eu não ganho NENHUM centavo para falar bem de quem eu vou falar, tão pouco sou revenda. Quero que foquem nas diferenças de tecnologia e estudem ela.

Se analisarmos bem, essa necessidade de usar o 802.11 nasceu do cara que recebia um link de 256k ADSL metia uma antena de rádio com pigtail e etc e compartilhava. Nunca foi uma solução profissional a começar que o 802.11 e TODAS AS SUAS VARIANTES incluindo o AC são para uso INDOOR ou seja, confinado dentro de casas e edifícios. O uso outdoor desta tecnologia traz todos os problemas que todo o dono de provedor que preze pela qualidade conhece. 

Ai surgiram as duas empresas (UBNT e MK) e focaram nisso. A UBNT revolucionou SIM com equipamentos POE, instalação e configurações rápidas e fáceis e etc. Todo mundo cresceu, ganhou dinheiro, expandiu e etc. Até ai tudo bem. 

O slogan de "Connecting Everyone, Everwhere" realmente tem que continuar pois ele apenas CONECTA. Não conecta com qualidade, não conecta com bandas altas e continua com os mesmos problemas que sendo repetitivo conhecemos.

A UBNT fez aquele "case" com a Sling Broadband de Miami com numeros imensos: 5000 Nano, 3000 Rockets e etc. Pesquise 2 minutos no google sobre o serviço da Sling e veja a QUANTIDADE IMENSA de reclamações que essa empresa tem bem como a quantidade de criticas dos usuários a problemas relacionados com desempenho dos equipamentos UBNT.

Zucchi, onde você quer chegar?

Quero chegar em um ponto muito simples: Uma coisa é você atender a cidadezinha ou uma aldeia no cú do mundo onde 1MB é o mesmo que 200MBPS. Outra é atender e concorrer de igual para igual em uma grande cidade.

Da mesma forma que a Sling tem problemas imensos em MIAMI (tanto que ela vem substituindo por fibra sua rede) nós temos problemas para acompanhar as operadoras. Não conseguimos NEM acompanhar o ADSL2, quem dirá as novas redes de FIBRA que vem por ai.

Ai veio o AC e todo o estardalhaço de mercado com ele eeee...?

I L U S Ã O !

AC não passa de ilusão. Mais caro com pouca coisa de diferença. Com CPE de VSWR PIOR do que a linha anterior. Que evolução é essa? A UBNT pode estar fazendo um software lindo e maravilhoso com 200 mil funções diferentes e etc, porém, não passa de ilusão. Não passa de algo que o mercado PROFISSIONAL faz bem antes de 2006 e que a linha AC vai continuar NÃO fazendo em 2014/2015 para frente e avante. É um protocolo que NÃO foi feito para fazer o que faz.

Por que não gastar tempo e dinheiro desenvolvendo algo REALMENTE com foco no uso outdoor? Pq não um equipamento mais robusto e com maior throughput possivelmente utilizando protocolo WIMAX ??? Séria o Sonho de qualquer um e ela venderia como agua. 

Digo isso pelo simples fato: 

Os famosos Motorola Canopy fazem 1GPBS por POP desde 2006. 

Os irmãos mais novos dele - a linha EPMP 1000 - da Cambium Networks (que adquiriu a linha Canopy da Motorola) fazem 1,5 GBPS por POP com sincronização por GPS, 120 assinantes por SETOR com 200mbps de throughput com canal de 40mhz. Seleção automática de frequência e troca das mesmas sem que o cliente tenha quedas. UBNT e MK faz isso? Não... 

Em uma célula de 2km com EPMP, você atende 88 clientes de 25mbps de down por 10mbps de up...

Possibilidade de fazer QoS nativamente em cima do equipamento, latência de 15ms praticamente fixa (são raríssimas as oscilações deste equipamento) dentre tantas outras coisas. Poderia dedicar horas puxando o saco deste equipamento (cujo qual possuo em minha rede) mas vou parar.

Até hoje não entendi o que a UBNT quis fazer com o GPS em cima do Rocket. Hora... já não existe o AIRMAX (que é o TDMA)? Para que o GPS? Para corrigir um erro no Airmax?

Peguei aqui 1 par de SXT AC e um par de 921AC e digo: Se arrependimento matasse eu não estaria escrevendo para vocês hoje  :Big Grin: 

(ainda não peguei os Rocket AC mas quero testa-los)

----------


## 1929

Zucchi, o Canopy ( hoje Cambium) tem alguma versão que seja compatível com o que já está instalado e sendo usado?
Antes eles eram de protocolo proprietário, o que pode impedir uma expansão se pensarmos em acessos diretos com equipamentos móveis.

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, o Canopy ( hoje Cambium) tem alguma versão que seja compatível com o que já está instalado e sendo usado?
> Antes eles eram de protocolo proprietário, o que pode impedir uma expansão se pensarmos em acessos diretos com equipamentos móveis.


Vc se refere a questão se é compatível com UBNT e Mikrotik ?

Eu vi que na ultima firmware que subi nos meus ele tinha um modo "WIFI" mas confesso que não perguntei ainda para nenhum especialista nem para o pessoal da Cambium para o que ele serve pois ele não tinha esse modo até a versão 2.3, tão pouco a segunda porta ETH do equipamento estava liberada.

Pesquisando agora encontrei a seguinte matéria:

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...279116121.html

O que entendo é que ele passa a operar no modo Wifi 802.11 - desde que protocolos como Airmax, NV2, Nstreme - estejam desligados, porém, a beleza do equipamentos é o protocolo proprietário da Cambium e sua integração com as bases com GPS. Mas para uma migração "sem correria" é o ideal.

Vou passar um e-mail para a Adriana da Cambium perguntando sobre. Assim que ela me responder, posto aqui.

Pode me cobrar.

----------


## FabricioViana

Olá! Ótimo post!

Você saberia me informar quanto custa um rádio para colocar no cliente? Eles ainda vendem licença por velocidade?

Cada rádio colocado na sua torre, consegue atender em média quantos clientes?

Obrigado!
Fabricio

----------


## 1929

Esatamente, Zucchi.

A linha da Cambium é proprietária. Agora, se já aparece 802.11 daí já é um grande passo.

Não vejo o futuro com equipamentos proprietários. A não ser que o foco seja unicamente instalações fixas. Mas mesmo assim, o preço de uma cpe para o cliente é de um valor muito alto. Por isso o Fabrício deu uma pincelada na questão. hehhe

Eu gostaria de ver equipamentos robustos mas trabalhando em 802.11. Pois me parece que o Steve Jobs estava certo. O futuro é mobilidade.

Tem um rádio que eu gostaria de testar, mas como já não tenho mais provedor, fica só no desejo.
Engenius Enh700ext.
Com este se manteria toda a compatibilidade do 802.11, base de clientes já instaladas, etc etc.


Ou então mudar totalmente de foco, indo para o wimax em 3.5. Os equipamentos para os clientes segundo o @*speedpc* são baratos, permitindo sua aplicação. Mas ainda não teria uma ampla base de acesso, pois os dispositivos móveis ainda não estão preparados para o 802.16. Mas levaria a vantagem de melhorar a cobertura para os dispositivos compatíveis.
Teria que manter uma rede mista.

----------


## wala

E o wavion mimo da alvarion não seria uma pedida boa para o que vc quer 1929?

----------


## Zucchi

> E o wavion mimo da alvarion não seria uma pedida boa para o que vc quer 1929?


Creio que não pois a linha Wavion é para cobertura de WIFI para dispositivos mesmo como Notebooks, Celulares, etc. Não é para coberturas de "longa" distancia como fazemos entregando na casa do cliente. 

Wavion cobre 400, 500 metros. Mais do que isso o dispositivo do cliente não tem potencia para "falar" com ele.




> Olá! Ótimo post!
> 
> Você saberia me informar quanto custa um rádio para colocar no cliente? Eles ainda vendem licença por velocidade?
> 
> Cada rádio colocado na sua torre, consegue atender em média quantos clientes?
> 
> Obrigado!
> Fabricio


Da linha EPMP? Não, eles não trabalham com upgrade de licenças de velocidade como a linha Canopy. Vem totalmente liberado.

O Rádio com sincronização por GPS está saindo USD 675,00 (com impostos) aqui no Brasil.

O EPMP 1000 que é o CPE sai por USD 165,00 (com impostos) aqui no Brasil. Valores de uma cotação que fiz agora em dezembro para um projeto. 

Mas... se você não tem pressa, nos EUA o EPMP 1000 custa $ 99,00 e o rádio conectorizado com GPS $ 499.00 e eles enviam para o Brasil. Pela diferença de valores compensa mais comprar lá e esperar chegar do que comprar aqui.

Quanto a capacidade dele POR setor, depende. Ele é limitada ao MÁXIMO de 120 CPE's por setor. Existe uma planilha de excel muito interessante dele em que você coloca os valores, banda, tipo de assinante, distancia e etc e ela te diz quanto você conseguirá fazer por setor com aquela banda.

Na simulação que fiz, consigo 88 usuários de 25mb de down por 10 de up com over subscription de 10%. Se os 88 usuários estiverem consumindo 25MB SIMULTANEAMENTE a velocidade cai - é claro - mas mesmo assim a media entregue para cada cliente é de 10/12mb, lembrando que NUNCA os 88 estarão consumindo 25mb ao mesmo tempo o tempo todo.




> Esatamente, Zucchi.
> 
> A linha da Cambium é proprietária. Agora, se já aparece 802.11 daí já é um grande passo.
> 
> Não vejo o futuro com equipamentos proprietários. A não ser que o foco seja unicamente instalações fixas. Mas mesmo assim, o preço de uma cpe para o cliente é de um valor muito alto. Por isso o Fabrício deu uma pincelada na questão. hehhe
> 
> Eu gostaria de ver equipamentos robustos mas trabalhando em 802.11. Pois me parece que o Steve Jobs estava certo. O futuro é mobilidade.
> 
> Tem um rádio que eu gostaria de testar, mas como já não tenho mais provedor, fica só no desejo.
> ...


Vi o topico tempo atras do @*speedpc* mas não vi se teve alguma evolução no assunto. Como que está? Ele chegou a comprar os equipamentos e testar aqui? 

O foco é realmente instalações fixas. Nós provedores não podemos trabalhar com mobilidade e não poderemos tão cedo, se é que, um dia poderemos.... o que duvido muito. 

Com a mobilidade vem a falta de privacidade também. Você não consegue assistir um filme no seu smartphone ou no seu tablet apesar de poder. Tão pouco ver aquele porn de vez em quando (aheuahueuha não resisti mas é sério).

Para nós provedores é um cenário que não compensa pois nosso foco não são grandes cidades. Para que o cara vai querer um plano movel de 20 mb por exemplo se ele não fica dentro do onibus nem 1 hora ? Qual a vantagem para nós de mobilidade ? O que o nosso cliente ganha com isso ? Whats app? Facebook ? Eu não vejo futuro aplicável aos provedores junto com a mobilidade. É igual hoje: Vc tem seu plano 3g ou 4g no celular, mas em casa prefere ligar no seu WIFI que é muito mais rápido e pegar seu note no colo.

Não acho grande a diferença de preços dos equipamentos da Cambium para os da linha AC de qualquer fabricante com diferença é claro dos rádios.

Falando em dolares e valores EUA.

921 AC - $ 165,00
SXT AC - $ 120,00

Rádio EPMP com GPS - $ 499
EPMP 1000 - $ 99

Agora vem o comparativo... 

MK ou UBNT trabalha com tantos CPE's por setor? Garante o que o EPMP garante? 

Compensa... muito...

----------


## wala

Esses radios epmp com gps seriam os aps? e os epmp 1000, os clientes?
quantos radios epmp com gps seriam necessarios para cobrir 360 graus?
e como se importa esses radios direto dos eua?
mais uma duvida eles ainda usam o mesmo esquema da motorola de licenças de velocidade nos canopy ou padronizou tudo sem essas licenças.
Se puder me responder eu agradeço muito.

----------


## Zucchi

> Esses radios epmp com gps seriam os aps? e os epmp 1000, os clientes?
> quantos radios epmp com gps seriam necessarios para cobrir 360 graus?
> e como se importa esses radios direto dos eua?
> mais uma duvida eles ainda usam o mesmo esquema da motorola de licenças de velocidade nos canopy ou padronizou tudo sem essas licenças.
> Se puder me responder eu agradeço muito.


Wala para a BASE seriam os EPMP CONECTORIZADO COM GPS.

Atente-se ao fato da Cambium ter dois rádios conectorizados. Um é SEM GPS normalmente utilizado para um ponto-a-ponto e o outro COM GPS. Existe uma forma por exemplo de utilizar esses rádios SEM GPS desde que sua rede tenha alguns com GPS, assim, ele também troca informações referente ao sincronismo com o GPS e sobre o tempo que cada equipamento vai falar.

O reuso de frequencia desses equipamentos é tão fantastico que você pode na configuração de cada um deles dizer quem está "de frente" e quem está "de costas" um para o outro.

As Antenas podem ser utilizadas as Basestation da UBNT ou as BS da linha Canopy 450 pois a nova antena setorial da Cambium está em fase de homologação aqui no BR (toda a linha é a propria Cambium quem homologa).

Para montar um "cluster" 360º com EPMP e antenas de 90º vc utiliza 4 EPMP Conectorizado com GPS. É igualzinho ao que vc está acostumado fazer com UBNT por exemplo.

Para a linha EPMP não existe upgrades de licença. É padrão. O equipamento vem default com capacidade máxima de até 200mbps.

Vc pode comprar da: http://www.winncom.com/ eles despacham para o BR. (atendimento só em ingles).

----------


## 1929

Isso mesmo, o Wavion para coberturas próximas vai muito bem. Temos um que só é levado para eventos. 

Fui dar uma lida naquele link que voce postou sobre a compatibilidade com wifi. É vero.
Já está fazendo e isso pode simplificar uma migração.
Só que ainda acho caro uma cpe de 165 dólares. Porém numa visão de futuro para um ISP já estabilizado, com boa carteira de clientes, talvez seja viável uma migração paulatina.
Afinal, migrar para uma rede cabeada também não iria impactar num forte investimento também?
Se o equipamento da Cambium faz realmente o que promete pode ser uma boa saída para os problemas que enfrentamos no dia/dia com UBNT e Mikrotik. São mais baratos mas acabam num envolvimento com suporte constante.

Me diga uma coisa: você já recebeu o equipamento e fez os primeiros testes?

----------


## wala

Perai essa não entendi, a parte das antenas basestation da ubnt, por acaso esses radios tem saida externa para conectar na basestation se sim e muito interessante
pois o que melhor a ubnt vez na minha opiniao foi essas basestation pequena de 17 dbi por 90 graus tanto que a melhor antena que casou com a rb912
quanto a licença ainda bem que não tem mais pois era muito chato comprar licença para aumentar a velocidade
Bom vendo tudo isso acho que essa e a melhor solução custo beneficio pois o que essas antenas ubnt faz de melhor e dar manutenção. Conheço provedor que tem celulas com canopy antigo ptp100 e de 5 anos so uma deu problema e incrivel como aguenta esses radios.

----------


## wala

a foto dos radio aqui interessante tem saida mesmo e e menor que um rocket pelo jeito.

----------


## wala

So que se prepara para usar o velho estilo das parabola da zirok pra cliente muito longe.
nesse caso essas da aquario http://www.aquario.com.br/?action=produto&id=199#
pois e unico fabricante que tem esse modelo similar a antiga zirok

----------


## jorgilson

Qual o telefone da Cambium ou representante dela no Brasil?

----------


## wala

Aqui um cara ja usando na cidade de campinas ai ele ta usando com a propria basestation da cambium

http://community.cambiumnetworks.com...tos/td-p/35742

----------


## wala

eu vi esses dois http://www.zimitti.com.br/
http://www.agoratelecom.com.br/
prepara o bolso que deve ser salgado o preço
se nao tiver pressa faz que nem o zuchi falou importa direto que sai mais barato

----------


## Zucchi

> Me diga uma coisa: você já recebeu o equipamento e fez os primeiros testes?


Sim senhor. Tenho um par de EPMP 1000 em um PTP de 1km passando 80/80mbps. Ele tem diferentes configurações para down e up ok?

50/50
75/25
Flexible (se ajusta ao que a rede precisa).

Neste ponto até o presente momento não tive 1 dor de cabeça em relação a nada. Foi instalar e esquecer. Está a quase 5 meses no mesmo lugar. Só reinicie 2x até hoje para fazer update da firmware. 

Os EPMP com GPS só testei em LAB. Com mais de 50 pessoas na sala não conseguimos fazer o equipamento pedir arrego  :Frown: 




> Perai essa não entendi, a parte das antenas basestation da ubnt, por acaso esses radios tem saida externa para conectar na basestation se sim e muito interessante
> pois o que melhor a ubnt vez na minha opiniao foi essas basestation pequena de 17 dbi por 90 graus tanto que a melhor antena que casou com a rb912
> quanto a licença ainda bem que não tem mais pois era muito chato comprar licença para aumentar a velocidade
> Bom vendo tudo isso acho que essa e a melhor solução custo beneficio pois o que essas antenas ubnt faz de melhor e dar manutenção. Conheço provedor que tem celulas com canopy antigo ptp100 e de 5 anos so uma deu problema e incrivel como aguenta esses radios.


Wala, tem saída sim. Você pode conectar nas antenas da linha 450 da Canopy ou da UBNT (que é o que o pessoal mais usa). 

Wala, está em homologação a linha FORCE do EPMP aqui no Brasil. Logo logo sai e vc pode usar o conjunto completo dela.




> Qual o telefone da Cambium ou representante dela no Brasil?


Recomendo fortemente o pessoal da AGORA TELECOM. A AGORA é direto, os outros são todos revendas e ai o preço sobe.
Na Agora Telecom pode falar com o Danni ou com a Roberta. Fale em meu nome. Diga que foi indicação do Zucchi (pronuncia-se Zuki). Dependendo da quantidade pode apertar eles um pouco  :Wink: 

A AGORA é o distribuidor oficial da Motorola (e Cambium) no Brasil e os únicos alias. Eles tem estoque aqui e nos EUA. São imensos.

Pessoal também falou muito bem da CEU TELECOM mas não tratei com eles então não sei dizer.

O preço é o que falei acima (cotei em dezembro passado).

USD 165 EPMP 1000
USD 665 EPMP Conectorizado com GPS.

Se quem for comprar utilizar os patch pannel da VOLT ou outra marca, é necessário alterar a clipagem do cabo de rede em uma das pontas ok? (a ponta que liga no patch panel de preferencia).

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo Zucchi para um ponto a ponto de 30km com duas antenas de 30 dbi conseguiria passar 100 megas com esses radios?

----------


## Zucchi

> Amigo Zucchi para um ponto a ponto de 30km com duas antenas de 30 dbi conseguiria passar 100 megas com esses radios?


Jorge sou suspeito para falar ou afirmar algo assim pois tudo depende da região e da interferência que você vai pegar mas se fosse para eu fazer seria com ALGCOM de 32dbi e com o EPMP COM GPS.

Ou... usando a linha FORCE que ainda não está homologada por aqui (mas em processo).

Em canal de 40MHZ é para fazer bem acima dos 130mpbs (agregado).

----------


## 1929

@*Zucchi* , na documentação fala alguma coisa sobre o número de pacotes que ele suporta?

E neste 1 km do enlace, que antena usa?
Se tem estabilidade e passa um bom número de pacotes, já está de bom tamanho.

Pois o que eu tenho observado nas RBs da Mikrotik é uma instabilidade. As mais antigas, com cartão também antigo eram mais estáveis. Hoje nunca se sabe se vai amanhecer com sinal ou não. 
No nosso caso temos 5 pontos de repetição até chegar no servidor. São 150km no total. Coração sempre na mão...heheheh

----------


## Zucchi

@*1929* neste enlace estou usando o EPMP 1000 Integrado. É o mais basicão de todos. A antena dele tem 13dbi

Hoje aqui ocorreu o que você cita mas creio que a culpa seja das RB's. Tenho 8km mas com 4 pontos de passagem por assim dizer. O segundo ponto acabou a energia por 3 horas apos as baterias acabarem (chuva forte). Quando voltou os outros 3 pontos eu conseguia logar e mexer normalmente mas o pppoe dos clientes nada. Tive de reiniciar os 3 pontos e tudo voltou ao normal.

Agora... se loga... pq é que não restaura as conexões??

----------


## 1929

Me desculpem estar espichando o assunto fora do tema principal, mas como numa grande roda de papo, sempre surge algo que acaba merecendo uma menção.
@*Zucchi* nós aqui testamos uma régua POE da Volt, gerenciável.
Assim, tendo acesso ao POP e não a uma RB, tem como remotamente cortar a energia e religar.

E tem um reboot remoto via celular. Não testamos esse.

Não é o seu caso, pois teve acesso a RB. Daí é só reiniciar diretamente na RB. 
Mas é algo desagradável pois impacta no serviço do provedor. Cliente não quer saber "quem passou o verniz na barata" ele quer o serviço e pronto.

Mikrotik para uso como rádio tem o seu valor. Baixo custo, fácil configuração do wireless, mas deixa a desejar com a estabilidade. Linha 700, Metal e SXT para nós foram os campeões de paradas.

Tomara que os fabricantes ( UBNT e Mikrotikk ) procurem caprichar nas suas linhas AC.

Então está aí pessoal o relato do Zucchi sobre um ptp com Cambium de custo relativamente baixo, sem precisar de frequência licenciada. Tudo que nós queremos é colocar um rádio lá em cima e esquecer que existe.

----------


## Zucchi

@*1929* qual que é essa régua? Pode me enviar o link por gentileza? Ela é regua de energia ou o patch gerenciável?

----------


## 1929

> @*1929* qual que é essa régua? Pode me enviar o link por gentileza? Ela é regua de energia ou o patch gerenciável?



http://www.volt.ind.br/produtos-patc...oe-gerenciavel

----------


## speedpc

Antes de começar desculpe amigos por nao responder antes mas fim de ano ja viu né rsrsrsrs ... Amigo @*Zucchi* concordo em partes com vc brother em primeiro lugar ja disse aqui e repito os padroes 802.11 abgn e ac foram inventados pela IEEE para uso INDOOR o que nos fazemos é uma "GAMBIARRA TECNOLOGICA" como diz nosso ilustre amigo Nicola Sanchez, o padrao correto para uso outdoor seria o 802.16, nao vou ficar explicando aqui porque aqui nao tem leigo e ja expliquei isso em outros posts creio que muito bem, o ponto principal que quero chegar é 802.11ac. Eu disse uma gambiarra tecnologica mas que funciona BEM. E ai vao as perguntas : 

1-802.11AC VAI FUNCIONAR OUTDOOR ? 
2-QUAIS SERÃO OS DIFERENCIAIS EM APLICAÇOES ? 
3-O *throughput* por setor irá aumentar significativamente para compensar os gastos ? 

E respondendo a tudo, 802.11 AC funcionará SIM se trabalharmos em celulas de 300m a 1.5 km maximos, muita gente vai ter que esquecer de conectar clientes a 2,3,4,5 km esqueçam, 802.11ac ISSO NAO SERÁ POSSIVEL para PTMP, se quiserem trabalhar com AC modifiquem sua maneira de trabalhar é comprovado que em curtas distancias sua potencia no provedor sera a mais baixa possivel com isso vc nao atrapalha a proxima celula e seus clientes terao SNR e nivel de sinal alto com isso conseguira conecta-los bem com se fosse um ambiente INDOOR, quando vc conecta uma cidade em "celulas metropolitanas" vc simula o uso INDOOR entao por isso que seria ó recomendado; mesmo com uma poluiçao espectral alta vc com ajuda de seus equipamentos ira achar canal para trabalhar e funciorará como em um ambiente INDOOR . Creio que se trabalharmos dessa forma e com " antenas de 60° " cada celula com 4 setores teremos, creio eu, em um senario ruim 200mbps por setor totalizando 800mbps por celula, ENTAO AMIGAO 802.11ac creio que sim COMPENSA faz seus calculos de compartilhamento de megas por setor em clientes de 10 a 20MBPS que vai ver que compensa, agora trabalhar com "*Cambium*" seria um sonho se nao fosse o *custo* no nosso caso no Brasil NAO compensa por motivo de custos .

Amigo @*Zucchi* o que falta nos provedores do Brasil é "PREPARO EM RF" pensa bem comigo; Quantos cursos de RF de renome temos no mercado ? E os que temos sao caros e a grande maioria nao pode ter acesso e é por isso que temos tanta gente que começa um provedor nao tem noçao alguma de RF e sai trabalhando e ATRAPALHANDO muitos de nos. 

Sobre o WIMAX a associaçao esta indo e possivelmente esse ano conseguiremos começar algo para 3.5ghz em uso LOS e NLOS se Deus e a Anatel nos ajudar, o povo quer MOBILIDADE esse é o futuro, e a FIBRA amigo ja vai virando coisa do passado em paises de pequena extensao territorial vai no JAPAO amigo o WIMAX2 802.16M ja esta bombando e seus usuarios nao ultilizao planos residencias porque algumas empresas nao tem franquia de uso dados e as que tem a franquia é tao alta que compensa para usuarios comuns e essa ideia de WIMAX sem franquia de dados é antiga a BRIDGEMAXX DOS USA ja trabalha dessa forma dês de 2007 COM 802.16E entao amigao creio que SIM esse será nosso futuro WIMAX e as grandes teles com seu LTE .

----------


## Zucchi

@*speedpc*, vc já testa algo em 3.5ghz?

----------


## speedpc

> @*speedpc*, vc já testa algo em 3.5ghz?


 @*Zucchi* aqui no Brasil nao meu caro mas nos USA sim, participei de varias palestras nos USA que davam demostraçao com radios em 3.5, 3.65, 2.5 e 5.8ghz em 802.16d e 802.16e demonstraçoes de uso LOS e NLOS radios dos fabricantes: ALVARION, VECIMA, TRANZEO, APERTO e outros fabricantes da epoca e um dos videos que foram exibidos nas palestras eu ja coloquei aqui no under em alguns posts que foi um simulado em 3.5ghz que a ALVARION fez para uma empresa na Italia os resultados foram incriveis esse é o video: 




Para quem esta na area de RF a muitos anos, trabalhar em 3.5GHZ para NLOS era muito surpreendente ou se nao falar IMPOSSIVEL mas IEEE 802.16e faz isso bem ate mesmo com os mini-modens em 3.5ghz, mas quando tivermos empresas suficientes para o começo da associaçao e a primeira assembleia vou comprar radios ALVARION em 3.5ghz para teste para o pessoal da associaçao e se possivel fazer demonstraçoes em campo .

----------


## Zucchi

Esse case da Alvarion é TOP de mais. Só que deve ter custado alguns milhões rs...

----------


## wala

Eu Testei um radio desses epmp 1000 e não e compativel com outros equipamentos 802.11 ele pelo jeito so conversa com cambium nem dando um scam com uma argrid por exemplo vc enxerga a rede, e invisivel a outros produtos 802.11 e eu acho que poderia ter um sistema de alinhamento melhor tipo ir direcinando a antena e ele ir mostrando o sinal e essa versão conectorizada sem gps e porta 100 poderia pelo menos ser porta 1000 pelo jeito vou ter que usar isso ne um ptp mesmo mais não gostei muito dele vou ter que ver como se comporta em ptp para ver se vale tudo isso.

----------


## rubem

No caso desses ePMP da Cambium realmente não é citado em nenhum lugar no site ou na brochura o suporte a 802.11. Ou seja, pelo visto não tem suporte mesmo.
Curioso que ele usa somentes algumas as modulações do modo N (Não todas, falta BPSK)), não tem mais a velharia ridícula de 802.11A (Ou seja, a UBNT está fazendo merda ao obrigar o uso de A/N ao invez de permitir fixar somente em N, radio que vende desempenho (Não compatibilidade) não esses code rates antiquados).

Estava dando uma olhada na ficha deles, e são até meio ruinzinhos pro preço, só 20dBm de potencia e sensibilidade em MCS15 de -70, isso são valores de uma etapa de RF de equipamento MK ou UBNT com 1/2 do preço. Se ele não tiver uma etapa de processamento muito boa (Isso me parece produto pra engravadatado, a ficha técnica só tem dados pros noobs do marketing, não tem detalhes pra gente) acho um péssimo negócio (E a incompatibilidade com 802.11N seria o menor motivo pra mim, tá cheio de gente por aí que é escravo de UBNT, que só usa UBNT, se escravizar com a Cambium não seria pior, o ruim é a escravidão a uma marca, se ela é a Cambium ou a UBNT não muda muito).

Alias... o que os ePMP tem a ver com 802.11AC? Ele usa uma variante fechada de N, não de AC, os dados (Talvez não abra sem cadastro):
https://e6573554c1d423fa62dc-a337739...0_09242013.pdf
e
http://epmp.com.ua/add/files/other/U...get%20Tool.pdf

----------


## dulio2002

> Sim senhor. Tenho um par de EPMP 1000 em um PTP de 1km passando 80/80mbps. Ele tem diferentes configurações para down e up ok?
> 
> 50/50
> 75/25
> Flexible (se ajusta ao que a rede precisa).
> 
> Neste ponto até o presente momento não tive 1 dor de cabeça em relação a nada. Foi instalar e esquecer. Está a quase 5 meses no mesmo lugar. Só reinicie 2x até hoje para fazer update da firmware. 
> 
> Os EPMP com GPS só testei em LAB. Com mais de 50 pessoas na sala não conseguimos fazer o equipamento pedir arrego 
> ...


Olá como vai? Já fiz alguns Webinars da Cambium, porém nunca ficou muito claro para mim o comportamento do equipamento junto a ambiente ruidosos de muita interferência. Vc tem alguma experiencia ou informação de como o Epmp1000 se comporta em uma localidade assim?
E trabalhando com células onde colocamos um máximo de 15 clientes, o desempenho dele deve aumentar muito correto? Vc tem ideia de qual seria o througput entregue por ele num ambiente assim de poucos clientes e distâncias de no máximo 1.5 KM?

----------


## Zucchi

> Eu Testei um radio desses epmp 1000 e não e compativel com outros equipamentos 802.11 ele pelo jeito so conversa com cambium nem dando um scam com uma argrid por exemplo vc enxerga a rede, e invisivel a outros produtos 802.11 e eu acho que poderia ter um sistema de alinhamento melhor tipo ir direcinando a antena e ele ir mostrando o sinal e essa versão conectorizada sem gps e porta 100 poderia pelo menos ser porta 1000 pelo jeito vou ter que usar isso ne um ptp mesmo mais não gostei muito dele vou ter que ver como se comporta em ptp para ver se vale tudo isso.


Wala, parte está correto. A partir da ultima versão de firmware 2.23 a Cambium implementou o modo 802.11 que até onde li, permite que você encontre e conecte-se com equipamentos 802.11 mas SEM nenhum protocolo proprietário ativado como NV2, NSTREME e AIRMAX. Isso irá permitir a troca gradual dos equipamentos até que toda a rede seja Cambium. (eu ainda não recebi a resposta da Cambium a respeito disso pois a moça está de férias) e sim, fora do modo Wireless ele SÓ conversa com Cambium assim como o Canopy só falava com Canopy, o Radwin só fala com Radwin, o Infinet só fala com Infinet, o Alvarion só com Alvarion e etc. Se formos ver bem, todos fazem isso. Airmax só fala com UBNT e NV2 e NSTREME só fala com Mikrotik. Qual a diferença? Se você quer mais performance, vai "engolir" uma rede proprietária, não tem segredo. 

Quanto ao alinhamento, ele mostra o sinal e a qualidade de down e up na página principal. Você pode ir direcionando e acompanhando os níveis, modulação, etc.

Quanto a porta GIGA para o EPMP 1000 (o CPE) considero besteira. Nós não vamos entregar nada acima dos 100mbps para o cliente final e se o fizermos, esbarraremos no eterno problema de que 90% dos computadores aqui no Brasil a placa de rede é 10/100. (logo vou contar um caso). A porta GIGA foi pensada no EPMP Conectorizado com GPS justamente por ele conseguir fazer 200MBPS por setor e por ser uma Base. Até o momento estou tentando entender por exemplo para que serve a porta Giga da PowerBeam M5-400 se ela não passa dos 80mbps. É para ter uma porta giga para usar ou de enfeite para dizer que tem ? 

Dá uma olhada no meu PTP com EPMP 1000 aqui: http://www.casimages.com.br/i/150119...03554.jpg.html
Pense em um ambiente poluido onde galera usa de 4.9 a 6.2... é aqui. A completa ZONA... 

Quanto ao caso...

1 ano atrás solicitei o VIVO FIBRA 200MBPS aqui no escritório...
Os tecnicos chegaram as 09 da manha e 16 horas da tarde estavam aqui ainda. A velocidade não batia de jeito nenhum. Não passava de 70mbps e eles não sabiam o por que. Veio máquina de teste de fibra, nego de outra cidade, ligaram para a central, para o papa, o bispo e nada...

E eu só olhando a cena...

Uma hora, já visivelmente esgotados, um dos técnicos vira e fala para mim: "Olha Zucchi... eu ativo Vivo Fibra faz quase 1 ano pelo estado de São Paulo e até agora NUNCA vi um de 200MBPS funcionar. É mais negocio o Sr. cancelar e colocar dois de 100mbps balanceando com aquele tplink do que esse de 200mbps".

Já sabendo qual era o problema falei: "Qual é a velocidade da placa de rede do seu notebook ai?" 

"Ah? Velocidade da placa de rede? Não sei".
"Você está testando com ele na bateria e não na energia não é ?"

Se vocês não sabem, vão aprender agora. Todo o Notebook que tem placa de rede GIGABIT operara em 100mbps quando está na bateria. Se ele tem placa 10/100, então ele opera em 10mbps quando está na bateria. Gigabit apenas quando está conectado a energia. Outro ponto é a raridade de se encontrar notes com placa de rede gigabit.

Então, peguei um cabo de rede e estiquei até meu desktop que é próprio para jogo com placa Giga e fiz o teste. O resultado foi imediato. 205mbps de down por 102mbps de up. Dei uma aula para eles, expliquei o que acontecia e até jantaram aqui hahaha. Foi o primeiro Fibra de 200mbps que aquela equipe viu funcionar no interior  :Big Grin: 

Agora... se nem os tecnicos da VIVO sabem disso, quem dirá o usuário leigo de casa com PC ou Note positivo ou cce...




> Olá como vai? Já fiz alguns Webinars da Cambium, porém nunca ficou muito claro para mim o comportamento do equipamento junto a ambiente ruidosos de muita interferência. Vc tem alguma experiência ou informação de como o Epmp1000 se comporta em uma localidade assim?
> E trabalhando com células onde colocamos um máximo de 15 clientes, o desempenho dele deve aumentar muito correto? Vc tem ideia de qual seria o througput entregue por ele num ambiente assim de poucos clientes e distâncias de no máximo 1.5 KM?


 @*dulio2002*;737876 , dá uma olhada na imagem que postei acima. Fiz com um EPMP 1000 em 2km. Aqui é a verdadeira bagunça. Todo mundo usa do jeito que quer, como quer, com qualquer frequência. 

15 clientes com o EPMP GPS ele faz com as mãos nas costas sendo torturado. Quanto de banda você vai disponibilizar para cada cliente? Você já usou o Link Planner aquela calculadora/tabela em Excel da Cambium que você inseri os dados e ele te diz o que dá para fazer?

----------


## dulio2002

> Wala, parte está correto. A partir da ultima versão de firmware 2.23 a Cambium implementou o modo 802.11 que até onde li, permite que você encontre e conecte-se com equipamentos 802.11 mas SEM nenhum protocolo proprietário ativado como NV2, NSTREME e AIRMAX. Isso irá permitir a troca gradual dos equipamentos até que toda a rede seja Cambium. (eu ainda não recebi a resposta da Cambium a respeito disso pois a moça está de férias) e sim, fora do modo Wireless ele SÓ conversa com Cambium assim como o Canopy só falava com Canopy, o Radwin só fala com Radwin, o Infinet só fala com Infinet, o Alvarion só com Alvarion e etc. Se formos ver bem, todos fazem isso. Airmax só fala com UBNT e NV2 e NSTREME só fala com Mikrotik. Qual a diferença? Se você quer mais performance, vai "engolir" uma rede proprietária, não tem segredo. 
> 
> Quanto ao alinhamento, ele mostra o sinal e a qualidade de down e up na página principal. Você pode ir direcionando e acompanhando os níveis, modulação, etc.
> 
> Quanto a porta GIGA para o EPMP 1000 (o CPE) considero besteira. Nós não vamos entregar nada acima dos 100mbps para o cliente final e se o fizermos, esbarraremos no eterno problema de que 90% dos computadores aqui no Brasil a placa de rede é 10/100. (logo vou contar um caso). A porta GIGA foi pensada no EPMP Conectorizado com GPS justamente por ele conseguir fazer 200MBPS por setor e por ser uma Base. Até o momento estou tentando entender por exemplo para que serve a porta Giga da PowerBeam M5-400 se ela não passa dos 80mbps. É para ter uma porta giga para usar ou de enfeite para dizer que tem ? 
> 
> Dá uma olhada no meu PTP com EPMP 1000 aqui: http://www.casimages.com.br/i/150119...03554.jpg.html
> Pense em um ambiente poluido onde galera usa de 4.9 a 6.2... é aqui. A completa ZONA... 
> 
> ...


Rapaz, que blz, muito bom heim... Meu caso é interessante. Há muita demanda por internet na minha cidade, e com a chegada da NET (em breve), estamos num dilema entre cabear ou começar a utilizar o epmp 1000.

Caber para atender os clientes que já temos acho complicado, e num primeiro momento pode ser custoso, porém sempre fica o legado de ser cabo, mais banda, mais estabilidade, sem interferência, e tudo que o cabo oferece, inclusive os contras. Sem contar que a minha cidade é de porte razoável, tem mais 300 mil habitantes, e por conta do 5 ghz e com o advento das nanostation conseguimos atender uma clientela boa, porém acho a nanostation deixou tudo igual demais, e banalizou por demais a internet, e aí muita gente sem conhecimento tem a oportunidade de ter o seu próprio provedor de internet. Com todo mundo tendo o seu provedor de internet, a interferência aumentou, tanto por escassez de canais no 5 Ghz, quanto pela falta de conhecimento, e esse último acho que é o pior.

Vc havia me perguntado sobre velocidade, gostaria, assim que tiver link a melhores preços, de entregar de 5 a 20 mega por 
cliente. Nessa condição de pequenas células.

Em locais onde a interferência é severa, aqui por exemplo tenho uma localidade onde a maioria dos provedores tem torres e dali ou saem os seus ptp's ou sai ptmp's. Em um scan a gente consegue achar de 70 a 120 rádios ativos, faço a vc a seguinte pergunta: qual tipo de epmp deveria utilizar?

Em locais mais afastados onde a interferência é mínima poderia me utilizar de um epmp cliente como ponto de acesso para uma base pequena tipo um ou dois epmp cliente para fazer um ponto de acesso para cliente a 1000 metros?

----------


## Zucchi

> Vc havia me perguntado sobre velocidade, gostaria, assim que tiver link a melhores preços, de entregar de 5 a 20 mega por cliente. Nessa condição de pequenas células.
> 
> Em locais onde a interferência é severa, aqui por exemplo tenho uma localidade onde a maioria dos provedores tem torres e dali ou saem os seus ptp's ou sai ptmp's. Em um scan a gente consegue achar de 70 a 120 rádios ativos, faço a vc a seguinte pergunta: qual tipo de epmp deveria utilizar?
> 
> Em locais mais afastados onde a interferência é mínima poderia me utilizar de um epmp cliente como ponto de acesso para uma base pequena tipo um ou dois epmp cliente para fazer um ponto de acesso para cliente a 1000 metros?


Em um calculo no Link Planner, consegui o seguinte: Utilizando canal de 40mhz, calculei quantos clientes por setor com 25mb de down por 10 de up conseguiria colocar e diz que 88 clientes com oversubscription de 15%. 

Você deve usar EPMP com GPS + antenas Motorola setorial (ou UBNT) como base e os EPMP 1000 como CPE para seus clientes. Faça direitinho o scan, veja onde você consegue achar 40mhz livre e utilize apenas para você. O EPMP permite configurar até qual rádio está de frente e qual está de costas para reuso de frequência. O equipamento é show d+.

Quanto a sua ultima pergunta, pode sim sem problemas. O EPMP permite que você configure até quantos assinantes poderão falar com aquele rádio quando ele está em modo AP.

----------


## dulio2002

> Em um calculo no Link Planner, consegui o seguinte: Utilizando canal de 40mhz, calculei quantos clientes por setor com 25mb de down por 10 de up conseguiria colocar e diz que 88 clientes com oversubscription de 15%. 
> 
> Você deve usar EPMP com GPS + antenas Motorola setorial (ou UBNT) como base e os EPMP 1000 como CPE para seus clientes. Faça direitinho o scan, veja onde você consegue achar 40mhz livre e utilize apenas para você. O EPMP permite configurar até qual rádio está de frente e qual está de costas para reuso de frequência. O equipamento é show d+.
> 
> Quanto a sua ultima pergunta, pode sim sem problemas. O EPMP permite que você configure até quantos assinantes poderão falar com aquele rádio quando ele está em modo AP.


É muito difícil para a gente trocar umas idéias sobre o assunto EPMP??? Vc tem skype??? Poderia me passar?

----------


## wala

> Wala, parte está correto. A partir da ultima versão de firmware 2.23 a Cambium implementou o modo 802.11 que até onde li, permite que você encontre e conecte-se com equipamentos 802.11 mas SEM nenhum protocolo proprietário ativado como NV2, NSTREME e AIRMAX. Isso irá permitir a troca gradual dos equipamentos até que toda a rede seja Cambium. (eu ainda não recebi a resposta da Cambium a respeito disso pois a moça está de férias) e sim, fora do modo Wireless ele SÓ conversa com Cambium assim como o Canopy só falava com Canopy, o Radwin só fala com Radwin, o Infinet só fala com Infinet, o Alvarion só com Alvarion e etc. Se formos ver bem, todos fazem isso. Airmax só fala com UBNT e NV2 e NSTREME só fala com Mikrotik. Qual a diferença? Se você quer mais performance, vai "engolir" uma rede proprietária, não tem segredo. 
> 
> Quanto ao alinhamento, ele mostra o sinal e a qualidade de down e up na página principal. Você pode ir direcionando e acompanhando os níveis, modulação, etc.
> 
> Quanto a porta GIGA para o EPMP 1000 (o CPE) considero besteira. Nós não vamos entregar nada acima dos 100mbps para o cliente final e se o fizermos, esbarraremos no eterno problema de que 90% dos computadores aqui no Brasil a placa de rede é 10/100. (logo vou contar um caso). A porta GIGA foi pensada no EPMP Conectorizado com GPS justamente por ele conseguir fazer 200MBPS por setor e por ser uma Base. Até o momento estou tentando entender por exemplo para que serve a porta Giga da PowerBeam M5-400 se ela não passa dos 80mbps. É para ter uma porta giga para usar ou de enfeite para dizer que tem ? 
> 
> Dá uma olhada no meu PTP com EPMP 1000 aqui: http://www.casimages.com.br/i/150119...03554.jpg.html
> Pense em um ambiente poluido onde galera usa de 4.9 a 6.2... é aqui. A completa ZONA... 
> 
> ...


Entao esse aqui a versao sem gps conectorizada ela tem potencia ate 30 dbi eu achei ele um radio bom testei ele ate em -80 e passa uma grande banda mesmo assim ele tem uma sensibilidade muito boa mais ficar preso a so uma marca como vc falou não e muito bom a não ser que vallha a pena.
Talvez em pmtp eles sejam realmente bom pois ele funcionam em nlos
Ele so e compativel em 802.11n somente no modo station nesse caso o nome da station dele e Subscriber Module
Sobre o ac e que acabou entrando uma discução desse radio no meio.

----------


## wala

> Wala, parte está correto. A partir da ultima versão de firmware 2.23 a Cambium implementou o modo 802.11 que até onde li, permite que você encontre e conecte-se com equipamentos 802.11 mas SEM nenhum protocolo proprietário ativado como NV2, NSTREME e AIRMAX. Isso irá permitir a troca gradual dos equipamentos até que toda a rede seja Cambium. (eu ainda não recebi a resposta da Cambium a respeito disso pois a moça está de férias) e sim, fora do modo Wireless ele SÓ conversa com Cambium assim como o Canopy só falava com Canopy, o Radwin só fala com Radwin, o Infinet só fala com Infinet, o Alvarion só com Alvarion e etc. Se formos ver bem, todos fazem isso. Airmax só fala com UBNT e NV2 e NSTREME só fala com Mikrotik. Qual a diferença? Se você quer mais performance, vai "engolir" uma rede proprietária, não tem segredo. 
> 
> Quanto ao alinhamento, ele mostra o sinal e a qualidade de down e up na página principal. Você pode ir direcionando e acompanhando os níveis, modulação, etc.
> 
> Quanto a porta GIGA para o EPMP 1000 (o CPE) considero besteira. Nós não vamos entregar nada acima dos 100mbps para o cliente final e se o fizermos, esbarraremos no eterno problema de que 90% dos computadores aqui no Brasil a placa de rede é 10/100. (logo vou contar um caso). A porta GIGA foi pensada no EPMP Conectorizado com GPS justamente por ele conseguir fazer 200MBPS por setor e por ser uma Base. Até o momento estou tentando entender por exemplo para que serve a porta Giga da PowerBeam M5-400 se ela não passa dos 80mbps. É para ter uma porta giga para usar ou de enfeite para dizer que tem ? 
> 
> Dá uma olhada no meu PTP com EPMP 1000 aqui: http://www.casimages.com.br/i/150119...03554.jpg.html
> Pense em um ambiente poluido onde galera usa de 4.9 a 6.2... é aqui. A completa ZONA... 
> 
> ...


Entao ele so e compativel com outros radio no modo Subscriber Module desativando o TDD e colocando em Standard WiFi que so que nem nessa forma achei o scan dele no modo conectei digitando o nome do ssid mesm o modo Ap que e o mais interessante não tem essa compatibilidade ele fica totalmente invisivel as redes comuns em 5.8ghz Eu achei ele um radio bom em sensibilidade ele passa uma otima banda ate com sinal ruim talvez esse seja o forte dele.
Mais era bom ter a compatibilidade 802.11n par aoutros radios e ir trocando aos poucos por tudo cambium.

----------


## wala

> No caso desses ePMP da Cambium realmente não é citado em nenhum lugar no site ou na brochura o suporte a 802.11. Ou seja, pelo visto não tem suporte mesmo.
> Curioso que ele usa somentes algumas as modulações do modo N (Não todas, falta BPSK)), não tem mais a velharia ridícula de 802.11A (Ou seja, a UBNT está fazendo merda ao obrigar o uso de A/N ao invez de permitir fixar somente em N, radio que vende desempenho (Não compatibilidade) não esses code rates antiquados).
> 
> Estava dando uma olhada na ficha deles, e são até meio ruinzinhos pro preço, só 20dBm de potencia e sensibilidade em MCS15 de -70, isso são valores de uma etapa de RF de equipamento MK ou UBNT com 1/2 do preço. Se ele não tiver uma etapa de processamento muito boa (Isso me parece produto pra engravadatado, a ficha técnica só tem dados pros noobs do marketing, não tem detalhes pra gente) acho um péssimo negócio (E a incompatibilidade com 802.11N seria o menor motivo pra mim, tá cheio de gente por aí que é escravo de UBNT, que só usa UBNT, se escravizar com a Cambium não seria pior, o ruim é a escravidão a uma marca, se ela é a Cambium ou a UBNT não muda muito).
> 
> Alias... o que os ePMP tem a ver com 802.11AC? Ele usa uma variante fechada de N, não de AC, os dados (Talvez não abra sem cadastro):
> https://e6573554c1d423fa62dc-a337739...0_09242013.pdf
> e
> http://epmp.com.ua/add/files/other/U...get%20Tool.pdf


Da uma olhada na aba wireless dele para vc ter uma idea das configurações

----------


## JonasMT

@Zuchhi Show de bola muito bom hem!

Qual a lactencia? Eles tem os mesmo problema da lan e perca de potencia dos ubnt? 

Para enlaces maiores 12 a 15km oque me recomendaria?

----------


## rubem

> Da uma olhada na aba wireless dele para vc ter uma idea das configurações
> 
> Anexo 56876


Acho muito interessante o modo como ele te permite selecionar o ratio DL/UL, com algo tipo 75/25 (Cliente), 50/50 (PTP) ou 30/70 (AP), imagino que isso force o datarate na contraparte pra baixo dependendo do uso (Sem usar o datarate maximo, portanto. Sem a mania de 802.11 de ir pro maior datarate possível).

----------


## Zucchi

> @Zuchhi Show de bola muito bom hem!
> 
> Qual a lactencia? Eles tem os mesmo problema da lan e perca de potencia dos ubnt? 
> 
> Para enlaces maiores 12 a 15km oque me recomendaria?


Latência geralmente fixa em 15ms. São rarrissimas as oscilações depois que você encontra a faixa de trabalho ideal. Isso com 1 ou com 120 EPMP no setor (120 é o limite máximo).

Para enlaces maiores tem a linha FORCE que ainda não está homologada no BR (em processo já com a Tia Ana diretamente com a Cambium) mas você pode usar o EPMP com GPS + ALGCOM sem problemas.

----------


## dulio2002

> Latência geralmente fixa em 15ms. São rarrissimas as oscilações depois que você encontra a faixa de trabalho ideal. Isso com 1 ou com 120 EPMP no setor (120 é o limite máximo).
> 
> Para enlaces maiores tem a linha FORCE que ainda não está homologada no BR (em processo já com a Tia Ana diretamente com a Cambium) mas você pode usar o EPMP com GPS + ALGCOM sem problemas.


Olá Zucchi. Acho que é relevante, também, saber como é o trato do equipamento relativo a problemas do 802.11 e relativo ao gps, como por exemplo:
Um cliente "ruim" vai derrubar os demais clientes?Relativo ao GPS, ele atua de alguma maneira no cliente? Pergunto isso pois o gps não é presente na cpe, mas quem sabe, de alguma maneira, ele poderia ajudar, ou o gps somente serve para sincronizar os equipamentos na célula.Um EPMP Gps teria como sincronizar outros epmp sem gps em uma mesma torre? E remoto, pode tb?Na sua experiência, é um equipamento que poderíamos chamar de profissional, já que ele destoa tanto de concorrentes como ubiquiti, mikrotik e intelbrás? Ou nem se compararia?

Me desculpa tanta pergunta, é que estamos na eminência de mudanças, e preciso analisar todos os pontos para não gerar problemas futuros, e vejo também uma boa oportunidade para que todos do fórum conheçam um pouco mais sobre o equipamento. Obrigado desde já e até mais.

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá Zucchi. Acho que é relevante, também, saber como é o trato do equipamento relativo a problemas do 802.11 e relativo ao gps, como por exemplo:
> Um cliente "ruim" vai derrubar os demais clientes?Relativo ao GPS, ele atua de alguma maneira no cliente? Pergunto isso pois o gps não é presente na cpe, mas quem sabe, de alguma maneira, ele poderia ajudar, ou o gps somente serve para sincronizar os equipamentos na célula.Um EPMP Gps teria como sincronizar outros epmp sem gps em uma mesma torre? E remoto, pode tb?Na sua experiência, é um equipamento que poderíamos chamar de profissional, já que ele destoa tanto de concorrentes como ubiquiti, mikrotik e intelbrás? Ou nem se compararia? 
> 
> Me desculpa tanta pergunta, é que estamos na eminência de mudanças, e preciso analisar todos os pontos para não gerar problemas futuros, e vejo também uma boa oportunidade para que todos do fórum conheçam um pouco mais sobre o equipamento. Obrigado desde já e até mais.


Dulio, no que eu puder ajudar, fico feliz. Fique a vontade. Como diria Jack, vamos por partes:

O que viria a ser um "cliente" ruim? Ele está com visada obstruída e o sinal chega muito ruim, ele está muito longe e etc seria isso? 

Quando você monta um setor de EPMP você pode e deve "setar" qual é a distancia que aquele seu setor vai trabalhar. Exemplo: 2km. Se você colocar um cliente em 2.5km ele vai enxergar a rede mas não vai se conectar até que você altere essa opção na base. Ele faz isso pois calcula o fator distancia e tempo para falar com clientes mais distantes e como isso vai afetar sua rede. Normalmente isso afeta o throughput vs quantidade de rádios que você vai por na sua rede. 

Uma característica dos rádios EPMP (que são rádios OFDM) é a possibilidade de trabalhar com visada parcialmente obstruída dependendo da distância. Um ponto que o GPS ajuda é que ele separa uma fatia de tempo sincronizada para falar com cada rádio em especifico e já sabendo que cada um transmite naquela janela, ele troca a modulação, fala e passa para o próximo. Até onde sei e aprendi 1 cliente ruim não prejudica a rede. 

O EPMP com GPS é realmente só para as bases. Ele sincroniza e informa ao CPE em quanto tempo ele deverá se comunicar ou seja, é ele que mantém a "ordem" na rede. Também é utilizado para que as outras bases em uma mesma torre possam reutilizar frequencias.

Quando a sua pergunta:

*Um EPMP Gps teria como sincronizar outros epmp sem gps em uma mesma torre? E remoto, pode tb
*
Sim, porém, só ouvi falar como é que faz. 
Até onde sei, existe um modulo chamado CMM (muito famoso na linha Canopy) que pode atuar como um GPS centralizado para outros EPMP mas diz a lenda que o valor dele é praticamente a mesma coisa de se adquirir as bases todas com GPS. Só compensa nos casos em que o cliente vai montar a famosa "giga tower" com vários EPMP reutilizando frequência e transmitindo juntos até 1.5gpbs. 

*Na sua experiência, é um equipamento que poderíamos chamar de profissional, já que ele destoa tanto de concorrentes como ubiquiti, mikrotik e intelbrás? Ou nem se compararia?* 

Sim, poderíamos. A começar que o protocolo 802.11 dos equipamentos citados acima NÃO foram desenhados para uso outdoor. Todos os outros rádios de mercado sim. EPMP, Canopy, Radwin, RedLine, Infinet, Alvarion, etc. Seleção automática de frequência sem que os clientes caiam, latência fixa, suporte do fabricante, etc. A Cambium homologa ela MESMO os equipamentos aqui no Brasil. Não tem a palhaçada que sabemos que ocorre com as outras marcas e seus distribuidores.

Sabe outra coisa que é simples mas me deixa puto? Estão vendendo igual agua no Brasil a mais de uma década e até agora não tomaram vergonha na cara de mandar nem a porra da tomada no padrão BR. É o fim.

----------


## wala

Olha Zuchi eu gostei do radio vou usar eles como ptp mesmo ate ptp com visao parcial agora celula to podendo ainda não e muito caro o valor do com gps que e de 734,00 dolares contra 191,46 dolares do sem gps colocar tudo cambium vai ficar caro quem sabe mais pra frente.
E eu não achei função no modo ap para conectar radios 802.11n acho que eles não vao fazer essa opção mais seria uma forma de ir migrando aos poucos.

----------


## fhilippe

> Latência geralmente fixa em 15ms. São rarrissimas as oscilações depois que você encontra a faixa de trabalho ideal. Isso com 1 ou com 120 EPMP no setor (120 é o limite máximo).
> 
> Para enlaces maiores tem a linha FORCE que ainda não está homologada no BR (em processo já com a Tia Ana diretamente com a Cambium) mas você pode usar o EPMP com GPS + ALGCOM sem problemas.


Você pode me passar o contato que você tem com a Cambium, estou começando no ramo de provedores e não quero começar errado. Obrigado

----------


## Zucchi

> Olha Zuchi eu gostei do radio vou usar eles como ptp mesmo ate ptp com visao parcial agora celula to podendo ainda não e muito caro o valor do com gps que e de 734,00 dolares contra 191,46 dolares do sem gps colocar tudo cambium vai ficar caro quem sabe mais pra frente.
> E eu não achei função no modo ap para conectar radios 802.11n acho que eles não vao fazer essa opção mais seria uma forma de ir migrando aos poucos.


Wala, não está tudo isso não. Quem te passou esse valores foi o pessoal da Zimit Telecom não foi?

O EPMP com GPS está saindo 610 dolares.
O EPMP 1000 161 dolares.




> Você pode me passar o contato que você tem com a Cambium, estou começando no ramo de provedores e não quero começar errado. Obrigado


Pode falar com o pessoal da Agora Telecom. Danni ou Roberta.

----------


## dulio2002

> Dulio, no que eu puder ajudar, fico feliz. Fique a vontade. Como diria Jack, vamos por partes:
> 
> O que viria a ser um "cliente" ruim? Ele está com visada obstruída e o sinal chega muito ruim, ele está muito longe e etc seria isso? 
> 
> Quando você monta um setor de EPMP você pode e deve "setar" qual é a distancia que aquele seu setor vai trabalhar. Exemplo: 2km. Se você colocar um cliente em 2.5km ele vai enxergar a rede mas não vai se conectar até que você altere essa opção na base. Ele faz isso pois calcula o fator distancia e tempo para falar com clientes mais distantes e como isso vai afetar sua rede. Normalmente isso afeta o throughput vs quantidade de rádios que você vai por na sua rede. 
> 
> Uma característica dos rádios EPMP (que são rádios OFDM) é a possibilidade de trabalhar com visada parcialmente obstruída dependendo da distância. Um ponto que o GPS ajuda é que ele separa uma fatia de tempo sincronizada para falar com cada rádio em especifico e já sabendo que cada um transmite naquela janela, ele troca a modulação, fala e passa para o próximo. Até onde sei e aprendi 1 cliente ruim não prejudica a rede. 
> 
> O EPMP com GPS é realmente só para as bases. Ele sincroniza e informa ao CPE em quanto tempo ele deverá se comunicar ou seja, é ele que mantém a "ordem" na rede. Também é utilizado para que as outras bases em uma mesma torre possam reutilizar frequencias.
> ...


Oi... Quando digo cliente ruim, seria um cliente que mesmo com um sinal bom, -64 -63 na torre, o seu ccq fica muito ruim tipo 70% ou menos, aqui a gente já acha ruim a baixo de 94%. Esse cliente no geral acaba deixando os demais cliente lentos. O que a gente observa é qualquer cliente conectado nessa base fica com velocidade limitada, muito limitada, não passando de 2.3/2.5 mega, ao negar o acesso desse cliente, a velocidade dos demais volta a ficar normal.

Na realidade, o que investigo junto a vc, é se esse mesmo comportamento ocorre no epmp, justamente por trabalhar com tecnologia proprietária e desenvolvida para ambiente outdoor ele deve trabalhar/tratar o ccq de outra maneira, aliás se houver ccq nele.

Na tecnologia Wireless 802.11 o OFDM também é implementado, no entanto se esbarra nos problemas supracitados, além de que a visada parcial é impeditivo para o bom funcionamento da tecnologia.

Eu realmente estou bastante inclinado a tornar possível um sistema com o epmp1000, reaproveitaria minhas nanos em localidades onde interferência não é problema, e poderia entregar mais banda nesses locais, e aqui onde tenho a base principal usaria as características outdoor do epmp100

----------


## wala

> Wala, não está tudo isso não. Quem te passou esse valores foi o pessoal da Zimit Telecom não foi?
> 
> O EPMP com GPS está saindo 610 dolares.
> O EPMP 1000 161 dolares.
> 
> 
> 
> Pode falar com o pessoal da Agora Telecom. Danni ou Roberta.


Foi o pessoal da agora telecom que me passou esses preços Roberta
ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Connectorized Radio with Sync (com fonte e GPS) 734,09 dolares
ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Connectorized Radio (com fonte) 191,4 dolares
ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Integrated Radio (com fonte) 182,15 dolares

----------


## tcftelecom

Veja com Alex tem me atendido bem e com valores interessantes:




Alex Gomes
Comercial

(31) 2513-9152

(31) 8434-2260 l (31) 8452-1266

(31) 2513-9162

[email protected]


www.ceutelecom.com.br


Skype: alexjuniorgomes

----------


## Zucchi

> Foi o pessoal da agora telecom que me passou esses preços Roberta
> ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Connectorized Radio with Sync (com fonte e GPS) 734,09 dolares
> ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Connectorized Radio (com fonte) 191,4 dolares
> ePMP 1000: Unit 5 GHz Integrated Radio (com fonte) 182,15 dolares


Ou subiu de mais (minha cotação é de dezembro) ou... tem algo errado. 

De qualquer forma sempre podemos comprar no PY ou importar diretamente dos EUA  :Big Grin: 

@*dulio2002* vou verificar a questão do CCQ nele pois não notei isso no equipamento ainda ou deixei passar batido. Como estou fora da minha rede não tem acesso a ele agora. Logo confirmo.

----------


## JonasMT

Zucchi to com uma enlace de 49km com visada meio mais ou menos. Atualmente passo 50mb nele com rb912 e dish de 34dbi. 

Voce cito acima a linha force, vc tem noçao dos valores cobrados por eles atualmente?

----------


## wala

Compra um radio desses epmp1000 mesmo e coloca na sua dish para ver se melhora pois essa da linha force e antena de 25 dbi e e o mesmo radio.

----------


## wala

Que loja do py encontra esses radios?

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala* muito obrigado parceiro, vou pedir para meu parceiro do paraguas correr atraz disso pra ontem

Qual seria a voltagem minima dele? Pois tenho apenas 12v nesse ponto e quando sai do painel solar para bateria costuma ficar entre 11.5 a 12.1v

----------


## wala

Depois vc me avisa em que loja do py acha esses radios pois por aqui ta muito caro

----------


## jorgilson

Um ponto a ponto de 30km com EPMP e Antena 34 sem GPS ficaria bom?

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala* aviso sim parceiro
@*jorgilson* eu quero para um de 56km ja mandei email para agoratelecom para orçamento e banda que pode chegar.

----------


## jorgilson

> @*wala* aviso sim parceiro
> @*jorgilson* eu quero para um de 56km ja mandei email para agoratelecom para orçamento e banda que pode chegar.


Valeu Jonas, quero ver como vai ficar esse enlace.

----------


## Maclaud

Bom dia a todos que estao participando deste topico, estou indo para o PY dia 10 e gostaria se alguem tiver o contato lá para comprar um par desse radio para testar esse produto.

----------


## Maclaud

acabei de contactar o pessoal da flytec, lá não tem.

----------


## reirox

Blz com vocês, 

tem um ptmp que só tenho 70 clientes +/- , tem muita interferência, de tudo, 2,4 e 5Gh, uso ubnt com aprouters da vida, cada cliente ali não deixo mais que 1,5 a 2mb.

se eu resolver trocar tudo pela linha ePMP, eu poderia usar omni da ubnt que tem vert e horiz? sabe me dizer se o radio epmp com conector de US$191,4, aguentaria esses clientes com essa banda, cliente mais longe esta no máximo 1,8 km.

desculpe sair do intuito da conversa, é que qualquer assunto sobre melhorar a qualidade nesse mundo de ruído me interesa. 
vlw

----------


## piupis

Só uma questão.

Possui algum Transceptor com a tecnologia AC homologado no Brasil? Se possível, disponibilizar o número de homologação.

Guilherme Rodrigues - Engenharia
[email protected]
skype: solintel.engenharia2
fone: (43) 3031-4900
www.solintel.com.br

----------


## rubem

> Só uma questão.
> 
> Possui algum Transceptor com a tecnologia AC homologado no Brasil? Se possível, disponibilizar o número de homologação.
> 
> Guilherme Rodrigues - Engenharia
> [email protected]
> skype: solintel.engenharia2
> fone: (43) 3031-4900
> www.solintel.com.br


Que eu tenha visto só tem em processo de homologação, nada finalizado.

Roteador de mesa AC que surgiu no mercado a muito mais tempo mal tem homologação também, modelos de mesa que foram lançados a mais de 1 ano que eu saiba só semana passada surgiu um homologado, um AC750 da TPLink, o C20i. Já Rocket AC, Nanobrdige AC, eles são muito mais recentes que esses de mesa (E tem demanda muito menor), então suspeito que deve levar muitos meses pra ter AC acessível homologado.

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, referente ao modo WIFI lançado na ultima Firmware do EPMP ele funciona realmente como comentamos.

Fiquei de postar a resposta da Adriana da Cambium que me respondeu hoje. Segue na integra:

@*wala* @*JonasMT* @*dulio2002* @*rubem* @*jorgilson* @*1929* e se eu esqueci alguém ai, me perdoe. 

*"Este último firmware permite que os rádios configurados como Cliente, operem no modo WiFi. Ou seja, se você tiver um AP, de outra marca, que opere no modo WiFi, você pode usar um rádio cliente do ePMP para fechar este enlace. A idéia é que os clientes migrem suas redes aos poucos, trocando os rádios clientes por ePMP e quando for o melhor momento fazer a troca do AP e ativar o modo proprietário e o sincronismo.*
* 
Só não vale o contrário, em um AP do ePMP, não é permitido o registro de clientes de outros fabricantes."*




> Blz com vocês, 
> 
> tem um ptmp que só tenho 70 clientes +/- , tem muita interferência, de tudo, 2,4 e 5Gh, uso ubnt com aprouters da vida, cada cliente ali não deixo mais que 1,5 a 2mb.
> 
> se eu resolver trocar tudo pela linha ePMP, eu poderia usar omni da ubnt que tem vert e horiz? sabe me dizer se o radio epmp com conector de US$191,4, aguentaria esses clientes com essa banda, cliente mais longe esta no máximo 1,8 km.
> 
> desculpe sair do intuito da conversa, é que qualquer assunto sobre melhorar a qualidade nesse mundo de ruído me interesa. 
> vlw


Reirox, primeira coisa é esquecer COMPLETAMENTE o uso de omini. Acima de 5 ou 10 clientes é suicídio. 

Você pode usar sim as bases da UBNT desde que sejam as setoriais. Para 70 clientes POR setor o recomendado é utilizar o EPMP com GPS (cerca de 600 e poucos dólares). A mágica ocorre quando se usa o GPS conforme explico mais acima.

----------


## wala

Sim eu testei ele em modo cliente com um nanostation m5 do lado e o scan dele não acha a rede do nanostationm5 tiver que colocar o nome no radio para conectar e eu verifiquei uma demora para conectar.

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi to com uma enlace de 49km com visada meio mais ou menos. Atualmente passo 50mb nele com rb912 e dish de 34dbi. 
> 
> Voce cito acima a linha force, vc tem noçao dos valores cobrados por eles atualmente?


Me perdoa, a sua mensagem me passou batido. 

Duas forces com dois rádios estão saindo na casa dos *R$ 1.537,00.* Enlace completo. Outro dia um conhecido meu comprou com o pessoal da Connectivita mas o site deles está fora pois estão remodelando tudo.

----------


## 1929

> Me perdoa, a sua mensagem me passou batido. 
> 
> Duas forces com dois rádios estão saindo na casa dos *R$ 1.537,00.* Enlace completo. Outro dia um conhecido meu comprou com o pessoal da Connectivita mas o site deles está fora pois estão remodelando tudo.


Este preço é para rádios conectorizados ou com antena integrada? Numa comparação com mikrotik fica muito atraente este preço pois a qualidade que vai se conseguir fica muito acima.

----------


## Zucchi

> Este preço é para rádios conectorizados ou com antena integrada? Numa comparação com mikrotik fica muito atraente este preço pois a qualidade que vai se conseguir fica muito acima.


Opa @*1929*, esse preço é para os rádios conectorizados sim. A antena está inclusa no pacote também, é aquela de 25dbi da Cambium mesmo.

Manda um e-mail para eles: [email protected]
Comprei hoje cedo 4 ePMP com eles e ainda fiz no PayPal em 3x sem juros  :Big Grin: 

OBS: O link para o eForce é o: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs porém, o site deles NÃO foi liberado. O pessoal só me passou o link para ver ela mesmo e fiz o pagamento via link por e-mail.

----------


## jorgilson

Zucchi vc já tem ponto a ponto com esses radios da Cambium, a diferença de perfomance é grande em relação a ubiquiti e mikrotik?

----------


## JonasMT

Zucchi* esse force conectorizados funciona tranquilo com as dish correto?

E como fica a lactencia? Visto que tenho aproximadamente 6 saltos pra fazer com eles.

Outra coisa para ptp curto de 800 a 1.500mts esse ePMP vai tranquilo pra até 10mb né?

----------


## gabrielest

> Opa @*1929*, esse preço é para os rádios conectorizados sim. A antena está inclusa no pacote também, é aquela de 25dbi da Cambium mesmo.
> 
> Manda um e-mail para eles: [email protected]
> Comprei hoje cedo 4 ePMP com eles e ainda fiz no PayPal em 3x sem juros 
> 
> OBS: O link para o eForce é o: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs porém, o site deles NÃO foi liberado. O pessoal só me passou o link para ver ela mesmo e fiz o pagamento via link por e-mail.


Colega,
Existe alguma solução dessa para 30km?? pelo que li eles recomendam até 20km.
Sera que haveria alguma solução integrada ( de repente com antena de 30di)??

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi vc já tem ponto a ponto com esses radios da Cambium, a diferença de perfomance é grande em relação a ubiquiti e mikrotik?


 @*jorgilson*, sou EXTREMAMENTE suspeito para falar rsrsrs. Trabalhei lá nos primórdios em 2005/2006 com a linha Canopy (irmão mais velho do ePMP porém o ePMP é mais novo, com mais recursos e performance maior) e só tenho elogios até hoje para fazer, porém, quanto a linha ePMP em "sí" eu só posso dizer uma coisa:

É a TOTAL AUSÊNCIA DE DOR DE CABEÇA! É instalar de forma adequada e esquecer. É poder selecionar até 3 frequencias distintas para ele PULAR em caso de interferência e detalhe: SEM TER QUE POR A MÃO ou sem que o cliente desconecte/caia. A possibilidade de reuso de frequência então é show.

É caro? Depende. Se você comparar com a linha AC ou com o valor de um SXT AC é pau a pau. 

Digo com toda certeza Jorgilson: COMPENSA MUITO. Principalmente em termos de ESTABILIDADE. Você vai sentir muita diferença principalmente se usar em um local poluído e/ou com muitos clientes no cenário MULTIPONTO com o GPS. É show.

Não sou o mestre mas posso te ajudar a configurar (ele é super intuitivo mas tem umas manhinhas em 2 campos).

Quanto ao PTP tenho sim com 2 ePMP integrados. 139mb agregado com o modelo integrado. É praticamente o que minhas RB912 OUT e RB921AC fazem pelo triplo do preço  :Frown: 




> Zucchi* esse force conectorizados funciona tranquilo com as dish correto?
> 
> E como fica a lactencia? Visto que tenho aproximadamente 6 saltos pra fazer com eles.
> 
> Outra coisa para ptp curto de 800 a 1.500mts esse ePMP vai tranquilo pra até 10mb né?


 @*JonasMT*, sim, funciona sim. Até o conector é o mesmo. Qual distância você vai utilizar? 

O ePMP tem latência fixa de 15ms seja com 1 ou com 120 clientes conectados. RARAMENTE a latência dele sobe e quando sobe é para 18/19 a variação é muito baixa e muito rara. Você não terá picos de latência alta no caso de estar usando toda a capacidade do link entende? 

(sei que falei de cenário PMP quando sua pergunta foi focado no cenário PTP mas foi só para elucidar).

Aqui tenho um PTP com o ePMP integrado de 2km passando 139mb agregado. (região EXTREMAMENTE poluída mas visada limpinha). 




> Colega,
> Existe alguma solução dessa para 30km?? pelo que li eles recomendam até 20km.
> Sera que haveria alguma solução integrada ( de repente com antena de 30di)??


Com as ANTENAS eForce é só 20km sim, porém, você pode comprar 2 EPMP Conectorizado (ou com GPS se tiver vários ePMP na mesma torre) e liga-los nas antenas de ALGCOM de 30dbi. É o mesmo procedimento de você usar ele com o Rocket por exemplo ou com uma RB qualquer. Vc só mudou o rádio.

----------


## jorgilson

Blz vou comprar um par para testes, me diz aonde compro com preço bom.

----------


## gabrielest

> Com as ANTENAS eForce é só 20km sim, porém, você pode comprar 2 EPMP Conectorizado (ou com GPS se tiver vários ePMP na mesma torre) e liga-los nas antenas de ALGCOM de 30dbi. É o mesmo procedimento de você usar ele com o Rocket por exemplo ou com uma RB qualquer. Vc só mudou o rádio.


Tá, mas dai qual seria, esse aqui?:
http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...1000-integrado
mas não me parece conectorizado.
Se for este:
http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...0-sync-com-gps
Dai a brincadeira ja fica cara.

Qual seria?
Sim, a idéia seria usá-lo com Algcom de 33Dbi, as antenas Já estão na mão.

----------


## JonasMT

Seria para 38,39,46 e 56km como ele tem fixo de 15ms nao me serve. Pois vai chegar muito alto no final =/

Mas vou pegar um par para teste, em cliente que vou entregar link dedicado.

----------


## Zucchi

> Tá, mas dai qual seria, esse aqui?:
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...1000-integrado
> mas não me parece conectorizado.
> Se for este:
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...0-sync-com-gps
> Dai a brincadeira ja fica cara.
> 
> Qual seria?
> Sim, a idéia seria usá-lo com Algcom de 33Dbi, as antenas Já estão na mão.


O ultimo é o EPMP com GPS. Ele é mais utilizado nos cenários PMP. No cenário PTP quando você tem VÁRIOS PTP's em uma mesma torre.

Seria esse aqui:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp-1000-conectorizado

----------


## Zucchi

> Seria para 38,39,46 e 56km como ele tem fixo de 15ms nao me serve. Pois vai chegar muito alto no final =/
> 
> Mas vou pegar um par para teste, em cliente que vou entregar link dedicado.


Nestas distancias e com maior perfomance falando em Cambium você já entraria na linha PTP XXX (pq eu não me recordo todas de cabeça). Mas ai o par passa dos 2 ou 3 mil Obamas.... (mas ele faz o que promete.)

----------


## JonasMT

> Nestas distancias e com maior perfomance falando em Cambium você já entraria na linha PTP XXX (pq eu não me recordo todas de cabeça). Mas ai o par passa dos 2 ou 3 mil Obamas.... (mas ele faz o que promete.)


vote 3 obamas ja da pra comprar licenciado usado.

----------


## rubem

> O ePMP tem latência fixa de 15ms seja com 1 ou com 120 clientes conectados.


Curiosa essa parte. Ele tem ajustes tipo ack-timeout, lifetime ou timeout de frame, beacon?

Isso me abriu um mundo de possibilidade, 802.11 insistem na menor latencia possível e agora suspeito que o preço disso é instabilidade.

----------


## Zucchi

> Blz vou comprar um par para testes, me diz aonde compro com preço bom.


Estou pegando os meus com o pessoal da Connectivita (do link que postei acima). Pago no cartão de crédito e se precisar parcelo e mando ver. Estão me atendendo muito bem.

Já comentei com eles que eles estão pecando por duas coisas: Não terminar o novo site logo e não fazer propaganda aqui no fórum rs! Prometeram que semana que vem os dois pontos serão resolvidos.




> Curiosa essa parte. Ele tem ajustes tipo ack-timeout, lifetime ou timeout de frame, beacon?
> 
> Isso me abriu um mundo de possibilidade, 802.11 insistem na menor latencia possível e agora suspeito que o preço disso é instabilidade.


Rubem, eu creio que não tenha. Virei ele do avesso aqui e ao menos que tenha deixado passar não encontrei. 
De acordo com o que aprendi, ele é projetado para se auto ajustar as situações e necessidades do ambiente.

Tirei 3 prints aqui para compartilhar com vocês:

Eles estão configurados no modo Flexible e neste momento existem clientes navegando em cima ou seja, como a prioridade foi "SEND" ele ajustou tudo o que podia para o envio. Testei de RB a RB (pois "atrás" de cada um tenho uma RB) Dá uma olhada como ele mantem a taxa. 

http://nsae02.casimages.net/img/2015...5007858551.jpg

Nesta imagem é o teste de um para outro com clientes navegando em cima.

http://nsae02.casimages.net/img/2015...5008547388.jpg

Abaixo é a tela de config dele, simples assim:

http://nsae02.casimages.net/img/2015...5821699695.jpg




> vote 3 obamas ja da pra comprar licenciado usado.


Fui ler para comentar com vc pq na linha PTP estou bem enferrujado.

PTP 250 - 5.4 e 5.8. Até 220mbps e 30km 
PTP 500 - 5.4 e 5.8. Até 105mbps e 100km (o manual fala em 250km.... mas...vc entendeu rs)
PTP 600 - 2.4, 4.5, 4.9, 5.4, 5.8, 5.9. Até 300mbps e novamente o manual fala em 200km
PTP 800 - 7, 11, 18 e 23ghz - (microondas) 368mb FULL DUPLEX.





> Experiencia com AC... Comprei um par de Rocket AC, para um enlace com menos de 12KM, na modulação 80Mhz não consegui passar nem 10MB, não testei outra modulação, pois comprei ele para essa finalidade... fiz de tudo, alinhamento das antenas, cabo blindado, aterramento, etc... mas não fui feliz... estou com o par aqui.. quem quiser comprar é so entrar em contato [email protected] esta tudo novinho comprado a menos de 20 dias...


Aqui eu tenho um par de 921AC e um par de SXT AC... faz a MESMA coisa que a linha anterior.
Quanto ao seu Rocket você já atualizou ele com a ultima firmware? Vi bastante gente com esse problema que instalou a ultima firmware e adeus problemas. 

Qual antena está usando ? Diminui o tamanho do canal dele.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi* qual a abertura desses ePMP? Preciso atender 2 ponto que deve ficar a uns 60 a 70° um do outro, nao queria ter que instalar uma basestation pra isso. Chego a testar esse ePMP como painel?

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* qual a abertura desses ePMP? Preciso atender 2 ponto que deve ficar a uns 60 a 70° um do outro, nao queria ter que instalar uma basestation pra isso. Chego a testar esse ePMP como painel?


Você diz qual a abertura do ePMP INTEGRADO é isso? O radinho que usamos para CPE?

Vc quer usar ele como se fosse o AP é isso? Se sim, a abertura de antena do modelo integrado é de 30º. No seu caso seria bom usar o painel setorial mesmo.

*OBS:* Preciso corrigir um erro meu acima pois confundi os números referente a latência. No cenário SEM O USO DO GPS ele fica em 6ms ou seja, esta é a latência para o PTP por exemplo.

Com GPS - PTMP entre 15 a 17ms (o meu aqui fica sempre fixo em 15).

*Corrigindo:* LATENCY (nominal, roundtrip) 6 ms (Flexible Frame Mode) , 15/17 ms (GPS Sync Mode)

----------


## JonasMT

Isso quero usar ele como ap, ja tenho a basestation vou falar com financeiro e pra pegar um conectorizado sem gps, pois vao ser nao mais que 4 estaçao e 10mb de trafego.

Com essa lactencia de 6 melhoro bem, pois é oq tenho atualmente com nv2 em media em cada ptp.

----------


## dulio2002

Olá Zuchi. Em um momento atrás fiz uma pergunta para vc relativo a ccq, vc ficou de verificar. Consegui saber sobre esse problema??

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá Zuchi. Em um momento atrás fiz uma pergunta para vc relativo a ccq, vc ficou de verificar. Consegui saber sobre esse problema??


Dulio, vi sim mas ainda não cheguei a uma conclusão que mata a sua duvida (mandei um e-mail para a Adriana, estou aguardando a resposta). O ePMP não tem CCQ visível/aparente.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi* consegui me desfazer das minhas bugadas rb921 metal AC rsrsrs. Te pergunto sera que esse ePMP mesmo falando em fazer apenas 30km 200mb nao consegueria me entregar pelo menos 150mb em 40km com dish de 34dbi e sinal atual c/ rb912 em -40

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* consegui me desfazer das minhas bugadas rb921 metal AC rsrsrs. Te pergunto sera que esse ePMP mesmo falando em fazer apenas 30km 200mb nao consegueria me entregar pelo menos 150mb em 40km com dish de 34dbi e sinal atual c/ rb912 em -40


@JonatMT, eu realmente não saberia dizer qual é o desempenho do equipamento nesta distância mas teoricamente ele o faria. Com antenas ALGCOM e bem alinhado pode ser que nos surpreenda.

TRANSMIT POWER RANGE: -17 to +30 dBm (combined, to regional EIRP limit) (1 dB interval) 

Acima dos 20/30km a Cambium recomenda outros equipamentos mas ai temos que saber se ele realmente não faz ou se é para vendar outras linhas concorda? Dá uma olhada neste: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...tp-250-256mbps 

Você não tem onde usar o par de rádios conectorizado caso ele não desempenhe legal nesta distância? Acredito que só testando mesmo.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi* ter eu até aonde usar, o ruim seria perder 2 a 3 dias instalando novas parabolas 30dbi algcom somente para teste e no final na render... Mas pelo visto nao vou ter outra saida, essa linha 250 custa muito caro. E com um cadinho a mais se entra de radio digital.

----------


## Zucchi

> Pessoal para constar... atualizei os rádios, e agora estão funcionando perfeitamente bem, deixei a modulação em automático, assim o rádio faz a troca quando necessário, por fim, segundo testes do próprio equipamento, esta passando 190MB-full nesse ptp de 11km, não tive como fazer mais testes pois o mesmo se encontra em produção, nesse mesmo dia que subi esse ptp, choveu muito e ele funcionou normal, depois das chuvas tivemos muitos problemas com energia, o que fez com que um dos lados parassem de enviar dados, achei que fosse necessário eu ir ate o ponto remoto para desligar e ligar a fonte do rádio, mas para minha surpresa consegui acessa-lo normalmente e reiniciar, e tudo voltou ao normal, já se faz uma semana que esta em produção. "detalhe rocket m5 AC-Lite", depois de passar por muitos problemas, e com tanta interferência, jurei para mim mesmo, que a partir de hoje não faço mais ptp de longa distância com esses equipamentos, agora vai ser somente rádio licenciado, dessa forma vou conseguir entregar um serviço estável e com qualidade para os meus clientes, sem contar com a confiabilidade e robustez que esses equipamentos nos proporcionam. inclusive esse ptp de 11km vai ser substituído por rádios licenciados.. abraço a todos.


Amigo, que bom que conseguiu arrumar seu enlace mas permita-me uma dica: Aqui no Brasil criou-se a cultura de rádios UBNT e Mikrotik "WIFI 802.11X" para fazer um serviço do qual eles foram adaptados. Na sequencia acabamos por esquecer outras solução em frequencia aberta.

Um rádio licenciado os custos são altos, tanto de implantação quando de licenciamento. Se a TIA ANA pega é a maior dor de cabeça e ferro. De uma olhada na linha PTP250 da Cambium e o que ela faz. Se precisar de algo posso te ajudar.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...tp-250-256mbps 

Eu não tenho ideia de valores certas de radios digitais, mas o que vejo por ai são 12k, 16k, 22k...

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* ter eu até aonde usar, o ruim seria perder 2 a 3 dias instalando novas parabolas 30dbi algcom somente para teste e no final na render... Mas pelo visto nao vou ter outra saida, essa linha 250 custa muito caro. E com um cadinho a mais se entra de radio digital.


 @*JonasMT*, comi bola. Me passa as coordenadas GPS do seu enlace e deixa eu te mandar o estudo feito com o link planner. Conversei com o pessoal da Cambium, ele faz essa distancia sim com as antenas da ALGCOM e no software já te dá quanto de banda ele vai passar.

Pode mandar para [email protected]

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi*, ja esta no seu email.

----------


## jorgilson

> @*Zucchi*, ja esta no seu email.


Jonas, quando fizer o enlace posta o resultado para gente ver se ficou bom, pois estou querendo fazer um link com os ePMP mas estou esperando vc ser a cobaia. kkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, quando fizer o enlace posta o resultado para gente ver se ficou bom, pois estou querendo fazer um link com os ePMP mas estou esperando vc ser a cobaia. kkkkkkkkkkkkk


Alguem vai ter que ser né ahuhauahuaahuauhau. A linha AC tanto mk quanto UBNT por hora to fora, gastei perto de 1.400,00 no lançamento da rb921 pra nada.

Pretendia esperar o Airfiber 5X mas esse ainda vai demorar, unica coisa que me precoupa no epmp é lactencia. Pois pretendo usar em um enlace c/ 5 salto

----------


## 1929

> Alguem vai ter que ser né ahuhauahuaahuauhau. A linha AC tanto mk quanto UBNT por hora to fora, gastei perto de 1.400,00 no lançamento da rb921 pra nada.
> 
> Pretendia esperar o Airfiber 5X mas esse ainda vai demorar, unica coisa que me precoupa no epmp é lactencia. Pois pretendo usar em um enlace c/ 5 salto


Podemos dizer que o @*Zucchi* foi a cobaia... sem alarme, sem diz que diz, na calada da noite ele testou e teve sucesso. Acho que agora é só ir em frente, pois o valor deste equipamento comparado com o que de corriqueiro se utiliza, que é ubnt e mikrotik, os resultados são superiores e a um custo compatível... Eu não aguento mais ver ubnt e mikrotik parando do nada... hoje foi outro dia desses. Ubnt até que é melhor neste quesito, pois quando para daí é só encostar num canto. Mikrotik por outro lado não para de todo. Ele fica incomodando, travando, reinicia e dali a algumas horas ou dias ele vai incomodar de novo.

----------


## Zucchi

> Podemos dizer que o @*Zucchi* foi a cobaia... sem alarme, sem diz que diz, na calada da noite ele testou e teve sucesso. Acho que agora é só ir em frente, pois o valor deste equipamento comparado com o que de corriqueiro se utiliza, que é ubnt e mikrotik, os resultados são superiores e a um custo compatível... Eu não aguento mais ver ubnt e mikrotik parando do nada... hoje foi outro dia desses. Ubnt até que é melhor neste quesito, pois quando para daí é só encostar num canto. Mikrotik por outro lado não para de todo. Ele fica incomodando, travando, reinicia e dali a algumas horas ou dias ele vai incomodar de novo.


Na calada da noite rolei aqui rs!

Já enviei a documentação para o @*JonasMT* para ele validar, ver se não deixei passar nada. Fichou show de bola até mesmo com interferência  :Wink: !

Quanto a latência, os 6ms são o de menos. Basicamente toda a linha de rádios ePMP ou PTP tem essa latência entre 4 a 7ms. Mais baixo que isso só partindo mesmo para os rádios digitais.

----------


## JonasMT

@*rpassistencia* qual era a lactencia nesse seu ptp e banda passante? 

To pedindo amanha cedo os ePMP para teste em 38km com algcom 0,60cm

----------


## Zucchi

> estou verificando essa possibilidade.... mas eu ja tenho contratos com a wi2be, como temos scm e estação licenciada nossos rádios tambem são licenciados, assim evitamos problemas com a tia Ana... mas agradeço pela dica, ja estamos olhando, so tenho receio de pagar esse valor e não ficar satisfeito... desde ja muito obrigado.


Cara, me passa um e-mail - [email protected] com as coordenadas do PONTO A e do PONTO B, bem como a altura da sua torre e a interferencia da sua região - -70, -80, etc...

Eu faço o estudo para você no Link Planner e te envio. Simulamos 2 cenários o PIOR com MUITA interferencia e o mais otimista e te envio.

A linha da Cambium FAZ EXATAMENTE o que o software diz. Pode comprar com segurança.

----------


## JonasMT

Muito obigado @*rpassistencia*, achei a lactencia muito alta e varia pra caramba hem.
@*Zucchi*, financeiro aprovo aqui to boletando o primeiro par de ePMP pra usar com algcom.

----------


## Zucchi

> Muito obigado @*rpassistencia*, achei a lactencia muito alta e varia pra caramba hem.
> @*Zucchi*, financeiro aprovo aqui to boletando o primeiro par de ePMP pra usar com algcom.


Boa, show de bola!
Estou começando a mexer nos seus outros enlaces daqui a pouco  :Wink:

----------


## SantiagoMG

@rpassistencia, Por acaso teria como vc tentar configurar o Rocket AC para operar em 16 QAM e canal de 80 Mhz? Tem como postar um print da parte de configuração Wireless para gente ver?

Nos rádios Mikrotik 802.11 ac, eu já sei que não é possível e lamento muito, pois seria a solução para conseguirmos 200 Mbps a grandes distancias.

----------


## JonasMT

Esta é a versao lite correto? Esta usando qual antena?

Vi muitos comentario sobre a porta lan delas travar no face e perder o acesso, em bandas acima de 150mb e que foi resolvido usando um bom switch cisco ou touch da propria ubnt.

----------


## rubem

O que? Você está insinuando que o modo automatico cria problemas? "Nunca tinha ouvido isso" :-)


Se puder, passa um print do status, e abas wireless e advanced, só pra ficar registrado que não tem nada tão mágico pra não ter travamentos e passar uma boa banda.

----------


## rubem

Sim sim, eu estava brincando, é que metade dos meus posts são dizendo pra NÃO usar modos automaticos, e sim configurar tudo manual.
(E sempre tem quem defenda que TEM QUE deixar tudo automatico pra "funcionar melhor sozinho")

Pra mim que SEMPRE dá pra otimizar alguma coisa com config. manual, tirando umas coisas do modo automatico, seja PTP, PTMP, radio caro ou CPE barata.

----------


## SantiagoMG

rpassistencia, nos seus testes você tentou a modulação 16QAM em canal de 80 Mhz? É possível fazer essa configuração manualmente?

Na prática sempre observei que essa modulação é a mais adequada para enlaces longos, oferecendo ótima relação entre estabilidade e capacidade de transmissão.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Ok. Muito obrigado pela informação. Isto era o que eu precisava saber para decidir se comprava ou não, pois com Mikrotik eu tive a informação que não é possível configurar a modulação 16QAM com canal de 80 Mhz.

Pelo que eu analisei da tela que vc postou dá pra perceber que esse seu enlace está num local com muuuuuita interferência, pois mesmo com sinal de -57 dBm o SNR é de apenas 27 dBm. Provavelmente é por isso que não está sendo viável para o seu caso o uso de 80 Mhz.

No meu caso, eu não tenho tanta interferencia, com sinal de -56 dBm eu tenho SNR 60 dBm e acredito que ficará ótimo. Vou aproveitar e trocar as antenas Rocket Dish 34 normal por ALGCOM de 1.20 metro com radome shield. Estou otimista, acredito que vou conseguir 200 Mbps em 70 Km!! 

Vou encomendar hoje mesmo um par de Rocket AC Airprism. Obrigado pelo retorno.

----------


## UBNET

sei que esse posto já esta ai faz um tempinho, mas quero relatar zucchi a grande felicidade que tive em colocar um radio cambium em minha rede para fechar um ptp de dois pop principais e achei fantástico começando pelo ping em horarios de picos batendo no maximo 6 ms passando 100 mega full, o protocolo dele é fantástico e cambium motor 2.0 e ubnt motor 1.0 se fica na frente ja sabe ele acaba com ubnt ja estou com projetos para implentar os radios da cambium!!!

----------


## Zucchi

> sei que esse posto já esta ai faz um tempinho, mas quero relatar zucchi a grande felicidade que tive em colocar um radio cambium em minha rede para fechar um ptp de dois pop principais e achei fantástico começando pelo ping em horarios de picos batendo no maximo 6 ms passando 100 mega full, o protocolo dele é fantástico e cambium motor 2.0 e ubnt motor 1.0 se fica na frente ja sabe ele acaba com ubnt ja estou com projetos para implentar os radios da cambium!!!


Fiquei extremamente feliz com seu relato, muito obrigado pelo carinho e pela confiança mesmo  :Big Grin: !!!

Aproveitando e ressuscitando o tópico vale a discussão de ePMP vs UBNT AC:

http://community.cambiumnetworks.com...tem/td-p/38568

----------


## SantiagoMG

@rpassistencia, Por acaso teria como vc tentar configurar o Rocket AC para operar em 16 QAM e canal de 80 Mhz? Tem como postar um print da parte de configuração Wireless para gente ver?

Nos rádios Mikrotik 802.11 ac, eu já sei que não é possível e lamento muito, pois seria a solução para conseguirmos 200 Mbps a grandes distancias.

----------


## JonasMT

Esta é a versao lite correto? Esta usando qual antena?

Vi muitos comentario sobre a porta lan delas travar no face e perder o acesso, em bandas acima de 150mb e que foi resolvido usando um bom switch cisco ou touch da propria ubnt.

----------


## rubem

O que? Você está insinuando que o modo automatico cria problemas? "Nunca tinha ouvido isso" :-)


Se puder, passa um print do status, e abas wireless e advanced, só pra ficar registrado que não tem nada tão mágico pra não ter travamentos e passar uma boa banda.

----------


## rubem

Sim sim, eu estava brincando, é que metade dos meus posts são dizendo pra NÃO usar modos automaticos, e sim configurar tudo manual.
(E sempre tem quem defenda que TEM QUE deixar tudo automatico pra "funcionar melhor sozinho")

Pra mim que SEMPRE dá pra otimizar alguma coisa com config. manual, tirando umas coisas do modo automatico, seja PTP, PTMP, radio caro ou CPE barata.

----------


## SantiagoMG

rpassistencia, nos seus testes você tentou a modulação 16QAM em canal de 80 Mhz? É possível fazer essa configuração manualmente?

Na prática sempre observei que essa modulação é a mais adequada para enlaces longos, oferecendo ótima relação entre estabilidade e capacidade de transmissão.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Ok. Muito obrigado pela informação. Isto era o que eu precisava saber para decidir se comprava ou não, pois com Mikrotik eu tive a informação que não é possível configurar a modulação 16QAM com canal de 80 Mhz.

Pelo que eu analisei da tela que vc postou dá pra perceber que esse seu enlace está num local com muuuuuita interferência, pois mesmo com sinal de -57 dBm o SNR é de apenas 27 dBm. Provavelmente é por isso que não está sendo viável para o seu caso o uso de 80 Mhz.

No meu caso, eu não tenho tanta interferencia, com sinal de -56 dBm eu tenho SNR 60 dBm e acredito que ficará ótimo. Vou aproveitar e trocar as antenas Rocket Dish 34 normal por ALGCOM de 1.20 metro com radome shield. Estou otimista, acredito que vou conseguir 200 Mbps em 70 Km!! 

Vou encomendar hoje mesmo um par de Rocket AC Airprism. Obrigado pelo retorno.

----------


## UBNET

sei que esse posto já esta ai faz um tempinho, mas quero relatar zucchi a grande felicidade que tive em colocar um radio cambium em minha rede para fechar um ptp de dois pop principais e achei fantástico começando pelo ping em horarios de picos batendo no maximo 6 ms passando 100 mega full, o protocolo dele é fantástico e cambium motor 2.0 e ubnt motor 1.0 se fica na frente ja sabe ele acaba com ubnt ja estou com projetos para implentar os radios da cambium!!!

----------


## Zucchi

> sei que esse posto já esta ai faz um tempinho, mas quero relatar zucchi a grande felicidade que tive em colocar um radio cambium em minha rede para fechar um ptp de dois pop principais e achei fantástico começando pelo ping em horarios de picos batendo no maximo 6 ms passando 100 mega full, o protocolo dele é fantástico e cambium motor 2.0 e ubnt motor 1.0 se fica na frente ja sabe ele acaba com ubnt ja estou com projetos para implentar os radios da cambium!!!


Fiquei extremamente feliz com seu relato, muito obrigado pelo carinho e pela confiança mesmo  :Big Grin: !!!

Aproveitando e ressuscitando o tópico vale a discussão de ePMP vs UBNT AC:

http://community.cambiumnetworks.com...tem/td-p/38568

----------

